
Show HN: Feature Monkey – The feedback tracker for building better features - gauthamzz
I build a lot of products in the past, all of them failed. I realised that we didn&#x27;t listen to our users enough, Maybe not at all. Then thought why not something like HN, where people can post their feature requests and upvote. Did a bit of research and found a couple of product in the market. But all were ridiculously expensive for a feature tracker. I didn&#x27;t want to take a loan to use a feature tracker<p>Then last year I build a product using no code to track the feedback of customers and it helped a lot. (It won Product Hunt makers festival tools for teams). Later talking to other founders we found this as a common mistake. Hence we build this ground up a platform to collect feedback from customers. Please give it a try.<p>Anyone who signs up gets the product for free please copy-paste into your browser. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.featuremonkey.com&#x2F;
======
ananya125
why you chose to build product, if you knew you could have the same thing with
no code. It would practically cost the same

~~~
gauthamzz
I loved the no-code product which we made using coda.io but after a point, you
wanna be able to build things and the flexibility is not there.

We wanted teams to be able to take feedback from others on phone or email and
then upvote on people's behalf.

------
Achuth123
This is cool! Gathering feedback is the key

